# Who's using the same bow?



## Big Foot (Dec 13, 2016)

Bought my Switchback XT new and still love it wouldn't need anything else I suppose - I see these guys getting new bows yearly, just don't see why

Who else I suppose shooting their original bow?


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 13, 2016)

Shooting my Bowtech Allegiance - it's from 2006 or 2007. Thinking about starting to save up for a new bow for 2020.


----------



## davidhelmly (Dec 14, 2016)

Pilgrim said:


> Shooting my Bowtech Allegiance - it's from 2006 or 2007. Thinking about starting to save up for a new bow for 2020.



I had one of those when they came out new, what a great shooting bow!!


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Dec 14, 2016)

I still have my original bow: a bear recurve.  It still shoots. 

 I have a hoyt vtech (my first compound bow).  I could never sell it.  Too many memories attached.  I shoot it occasionally but it needs restrung.

I also have a 2010 or 2011 hoyt C.E. that I am pretty attached to.

I never followed the thinking behind the "can't wait to buy this year's new bow crowd".


----------



## uturn (Dec 14, 2016)

Still shootin my D350 and loving it...and most of the prior ones are still hangin!

Although, I have given several away as starter kits for Newbies over the years...


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 14, 2016)

I still bowfish with the Bear Super Grizzly I got back in 1968 or 69. It shoots as good now as it did back then.


----------



## Kris87 (Dec 14, 2016)

I get new bows before they come out.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 14, 2016)

Kris87 said:


> I get new bows before they come out.



You're my hero.


----------



## DCHunter (Dec 14, 2016)

Still shooting my PSE deer hunter from 2005. I'll upgrade one of these years.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2016)

The boy hunts with my PSE from the late 90s ... I still hunt with my 02 Hoyt and love it... The pressure on purchasing the latest and greatest technology is only greater if you are shopping for a computer... Just saying!


----------



## rstallings1979 (Dec 14, 2016)

Started bowhunting in 2013.  Purchased a Hoyt Vector.  I killed a couple of deer with it and then shot an obsession in 2014.  I had to have one and I have been shooting it ever since.  I will not change any time soon.  I can't see how it can get any better to be honest.


----------



## Kris87 (Dec 14, 2016)

I just like working on and understanding cam systems so I often get bows just to figure them out and sell them shortly after.


----------



## GAGE (Dec 14, 2016)

I am using the same MQ1 that I bought new right before I got married 18 and half years ago.  It still has the Muzzy Zero Effect on it, but I do change the sights every few years.
I would like to have a new Elite in Vias Camo though.


----------



## Beagler282 (Dec 14, 2016)

I've only owned two bows. PSE Baby G which I just parted with and still shooting my Z7 extreme. Smooth and quiet. No need to change. I guess when they make one to shoot 350fps at 50lb draw I will change.


----------



## Luke0927 (Dec 14, 2016)

I started Bow hunting around 13 or 14 somewhere in there 31 now, so went through several bows. But bought a switchback new when Mathews released them, I've re-strung it several times but it is a killer so I have never let go of it.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 14, 2016)

Big Foot said:


> Bought my Switchback XT new and still love it wouldn't need anything else I suppose - I see these guys getting new bows yearly, just don't see why
> 
> Who else I suppose shooting their original bow?


Never understood this phenomenon, I have xxxxx bow, I have killed numerous deer with it. Since it is 2 years old (some 1 year old) I will take a loss by selling or trading it to get the latest technology, get it setup with new sights and such, practice to get to where I am good with it. Go kill some deer, then do it all over again, in a year or two taking another loss, when I could have kept the same bow, still killed deer, not lost time getting the others setup, and saved some money to use elsewhere.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 14, 2016)

Sort of fits in this thread
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=827940&highlight=jones


----------



## NUTT (Dec 14, 2016)

I say you only live once and if buying you a new bow is what you WANT to do then get it. If you WANT to keep your old one for years then keep it. I'm just pumped we all get to chase whatever animals fires us up and come here and talk about it.


----------



## Kris87 (Dec 14, 2016)

I took a look at that thread and it made me laugh.  I don't get caught up in what other people spend their money on or choose not to spend their money on.  After all, its their money.  Its just the way of the internet to judge others these days....sad.


----------



## Brewskis (Dec 14, 2016)

Click on the dead horse being beaten to see what everyone said a month ago ---> 

Sure, last year's/decade's bow will kill deer. I seriously doubt anyone would say a new bow each year is a necessity. As mentioned above, archery is a year-round hobby for some which includes tinkering with a new bow. I say let people spend their money the way they want to. 

I just bought another bow, but in this case, it's not the newest 2017 model. I'd been wanting to try out a Nitrum 34 (which was only made in 2015). I finally found a lightly used one with my specs, and will be tinkering with it once the season ends.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Dec 14, 2016)

Kris87 said:


> I just like working on and understanding cam systems so I often get bows just to figure them out and sell them shortly after.



Kris you don't need to explain yourself to us.

We know you are bow junkie.lol. 

Buying a new bow is a victimless crime at my house too (unless the wife finds out).


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 14, 2016)

When I bowhunt, I hunt with the same type bow people have been hunting with for about 10,000 years. It still kills stuff. It does not have cams.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 14, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> When I bowhunt, I hunt with the same type bow people have been hunting with for about 10,000 years. It still kills stuff. It does not have cams.


There is supposed to be a new longbow coming out 1st of year with obsidian wheels on it


----------



## mcagle (Dec 14, 2016)

Big Foot said:


> Bought my Switchback XT new and still love it wouldn't need anything else I suppose - I see these guys getting new bows yearly, just don't see why
> 
> Who else I suppose shooting their original bow?



I'm still shooting a switchback xt as well. I think I bought it in 2006. I have thought hard about upgrading but I haven't done it yet.


----------



## Rob (Dec 14, 2016)

Not my first bow by any means - I have been shooting an outback for a long time.  If I buy a newer bow with limbs that are more parallel I will have to buy a new press too.  I do not shoot or hunt like I used to but at some point in time I will get a new bow and press.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Dec 14, 2016)

Somebody has got to by new bows for those that like to by used bows  but i will say this i hunted most of the year with my 10 year ole black widow recurve. I feel like a kid again hunting traditional. If i keep on i might have a few compounds to sell.


----------



## oppthepop (Dec 14, 2016)

Shot my old Outback all the way up until last year when I got my Obsession. Couldn't believe the difference! don't know when I will get another bow, but when I do, it will be another Obsession!


----------



## Kris87 (Dec 14, 2016)

oppthepop said:


> Shot my old Outback all the way up until last year when I got my Obsession. Couldn't believe the difference!



No way!  Impossible!  Should've kept your old bow.


----------



## Bucky T (Dec 14, 2016)

I bought an XT brand new and still have it.  Love it, great bow!  I also own a couple of recurves and love hunting with them too.

I know guys who like to buy new bows every year or every other year.

To each their own.


----------



## sutton1 (Dec 14, 2016)

Shooting obsession knightmare since 2013


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 14, 2016)

I change every couple of 3 years, sometimes every year.  I am not that way with most things in my life, but something about a brand new different looking bow just reaches out and grabs me.

Of course we know that most any bow will kill a deer just as dead as the previous year's model.  That being said, my first compound was in 1989 or 1990 so I am kinda glad I upgraded since 

Also...I guess I should say that I had my first cell phone back then as well...upgraded it a few times since too


----------



## uturn (Dec 14, 2016)

I think I missed something...does it mean if you like bows and or bow hunting and shooting but choose to shoot or hunt with that one, you can't buy, shot and enjoy the many other bows on the market?

My 350 if far from new and far from stock...a little Franken actually but, there are some really nice bows on the market and several I am really fond of and I am looking forward to shooting this years offerings! 

And as well, may buy another although not sure where I'd hang it...


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Jan 6, 2017)

To tag on to the Midway commercials, when the wife says "how many guns could one man need"? 

And the guy says"Just one more". 

That might apply to bows as well. 

I shoot a 2012 Hoyt Charger. Bought it in '13. I think the quality of the Charger dropped off the following year (a lot more plastic on it). 

Was a lot of bow for the money then and still serves my function very well (though there is a little something deep inside me that wants to go shoot the Defiant). 

My son in law's been talking about starting shooting a bow. Might give him the Charger and then catch a used Defiant on AT after the season's over (when folk's Christmas bills are coming in and they're needing cash).


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 6, 2017)

My bowtech Allegiance and Mq-1 still work fine for me


----------



## philtuts (Jan 6, 2017)

I bought a Diamond Rock in 2008 and I've never shot anything else. There is a new bow in the near future for me - trying to decide between a Mathews Halon or a Hoyt. I do just fine with my Diamond at the moment...


----------



## kevincox (Jan 6, 2017)

I shot a Switchback for 7 years and now a Bowtech 340 which is now 7 years I think. I'm finally starting to get that itch but will likely keep the 340


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 7, 2017)

I shot the same bow for over 10 years starting in the 80's, then again in the 90s/early 2000's. When PSE introduced the X Force in 2007, I bought a new one. From that point on, I was fortunate enough to get a new one each year if I chose to, and usually I did..lol. Now, I like those guys that buy new each year. It helps me make a living! The sport has grown a lot in the last several years. New buyers/hunters come into the sport every year. I'm kinda glad there are those that get the new bow itch....


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 7, 2017)

Big Foot said:


> Bought my Switchback XT new and still love it wouldn't need anything else I suppose - I see these guys getting new bows yearly, just don't see why
> 
> Who else I suppose shooting their original bow?



Some like to sell the old and get the new. To each his own I guess ? ...I'm hunting with the 1st Addiction I ever owned. Probably 3-4 years old. I don't use it for 3-d or indoor/field. I have different bows for that. It takes to long to setup a bow for each style. Kinda like rifle hunting, dove hunting and conceal carry. Plan on hunting with it next year too.


----------



## GregoryB. (Jan 7, 2017)

I sure don't need a new bow. My Old 2016 Hoyt is shooting well for its age but I just had someone  pay me back $500 that they borrowed 5 plus years ago and my wife just asked if I was getting a new bow for my B day . Maybe the stars will align and I will have another new toy to play with.


----------



## Bob Wallace (Jan 8, 2017)

I bought my first bow in 2012, a PSE BOwmadness XS. I love the bow. Plenty fast, works great in tight spots and he can consistently entry hit water bottle caps at 20 yards. Got my first kill with it this last September and see no reason to change it up.


----------



## killabig1 (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm still hunting with my 2006 Bowtech Tribute.
Love it, and it is more than sufficient.

I do acknowledge that newer bows are more efficient and maybe some day I'll upgrade.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jan 8, 2017)

Here is an old one, I shot my 1979 model Brown by Bear for many years. Now I have a total of 3 bows and still use all of them.


----------



## Ihunt (Jan 9, 2017)

I don't need a new bow.....

But I want one!


----------



## bubbafowler (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm finally getting one this year!!  I got my first adult bow when I was 12. Shot it for 14 years. It finally wore out. Was in a bind before season and found a salvaged cheap bow at Robinson salvage back in 2011. Been shooting it while saving for the one I'm gonna buy this year. Plan to make it last 10 years at least.


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 15, 2017)

Still shooting my Bear Whitetails2 that I bought used back in 93'.


----------



## chill15 (Jan 15, 2017)

I thoroughly believe new bows make you shoot better by the shear fact you'll want shoot it more.


----------



## cam88 (Jan 18, 2017)

Still shooting my bear bow from 2011!!!! Shoots great still..


----------



## Ihunt (Jan 18, 2017)

I bought a new to me bow. I picked up a 2013 Elite Pulse for $325.00 Don't think I can go wrong when buying them this cheap. Should easily be able to get my money back out of it and even if I have to take a "loss" it will not be more than $25.00 or so. A lot better than selling a brand new flagship after owning it for 12 months.


----------



## spencer12 (Jan 22, 2017)

Kris87 said:


> I just like working on and understanding cam systems so I often get bows just to figure them out and sell them shortly after.



A lot of people do this.  Many people not only enjoy bowhunting, but they enjoy archery in general.  Lot's of people enjoy testing, reviewing, or tinkering with new equipment.  It's a hobby to a lot of people. 

It's thanks to those people who buy, review, and offer opinions on the newest gear that helps spread great information throughout the archery world. 

I do not buy knew bows every year, but when something comes along that I like I usually get it.  You do not need the latest and greatest and over the last decade or so very little has changed with modern bows.  Yes, some are lighter, longer, shorter etc.  but that's what makes archery in general so fun. 

Not only do I love to bowhunt, I love to shoot.  I had 4 bows before the Elite I have now(Bought about a year or two apart).  I liked the previous 4 bows but I knew that they were not the one that "fit me", As soon as I shot my first Elite I knew it was it.  

I love my bow and If it had not have been for me getting new bows to see what wasnt for me( Very rarely do I get to test fire a bow due to me being left handed) I would not have found that perfect bow.  I've had my elite for about 4 years now and I still love it.

However, the Impulse 34 is looking pretty sweet


----------



## shdw633 (Jan 22, 2017)

I have my first compound bow that I bought in the early 80's, a cougar magnum and I bought an XT in the mid 2000's and still shoot that to this day.  If it ain't broke, don't fix it and that XT sure ain't broke.


----------

